# I am new - I used to think I was crazy – recognising your symptoms



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been reading everyone's story and I cannot believe everyone is going through the same thing, a constant struggle to feel well,

Over time my symptoms made me think I was going crazy, but I think as you get older your recognise your symptoms and how you feel.

After years of feeling unwell I have finally been given the go ahead from my consultants in the UK to try armour rather than thyroxin, however the conversion is very complicated. 
I am on 175of thryoxine so I was wondering rather than getting different strengths of armour could I buy 1 grain and split this. I normally split my 100 of thyroxine here but I am not to sure how the tablets work and I don't want to order two strengths if I can just use one, as it becomes very expensive.

Thanks
Rachel x


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

Unfortunately there is no direct conversion dose for you. You either have to get a bit more, a bit less or split a pill.

175 mcg thyroxine roughly equates to 1.75 grains of Armour but they only make 1.5 or 2.0 grains.

Here is the conversion chart:
http://www.armourthyroid.com/con_faqs.aspx

Personally I think you might be ok starting with the 1.5 grain (90 mg) Armour tablet to start out due to the extra punch the T3 in Armour should give you if you are really that concerned with splitting pills. Ask your doctor about that though. You don't want to go under-medicated.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply, I am already on T3 do you think I would be able to buy 1 grain of armour and split that into 2 so I have the option of starting on 1 grain then increase to 1.5 grain by splitting it. Does that make sense, hope it does

Rach xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> I have been reading everyone's story and I cannot believe everyone is going through the same thing, a constant struggle to feel well,
> 
> Over time my symptoms made me think I was going crazy, but I think as you get older your recognise your symptoms and how you feel.
> 
> ...


Rachel, welcome!! It is my humble opinion that you should forget about trying to get an equivalent and just start over w/one grain for 8 weeks, get labs and proceed from there. Armour should be titrated 1/4 grain at a time.

Just so you know, I am a very experienced Armour user and I am presuming that you are talking about the brand name Armour mfg. by Forest Pharmaceuticals here in the U.S.? People attach the label Armour to many other meds containing T3 such as Erfa and others.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Andros,

Nice to meet you. It is erfa I am ordereing as thats what i believe is the best rather than armour by forrest. I am also on 30mcg of t3 (clymotel) and 175 of T4 but my endo wants me to reduce thid sown to 150 of T4, If i bought just 1 grain would i be able to split this into 1/4, this is instead of buying so many different strenghts. To be honest i havent a clue where to start.

Rach xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Nice to meet you. It is erfa I am ordereing as thats what i believe is the best rather than armour by forrest. I am also on 30mcg of t3 (clymotel) and 175 of T4 but my endo wants me to reduce thid sown to 150 of T4, If i bought just 1 grain would i be able to split this into 1/4, this is instead of buying so many different strenghts. To be honest i havent a clue where to start.
> 
> Rach xx


I had to take Cytomel for about 18 months due to Armour shortage. I also require about 30 mcgs. of T3 so when Armour came back on the market, she titrated my Cytomel down (slowly) and slowly titrated my Armour back up to 3 3/4 grains which is where I left off. I got labs every 8 weeks and it was no problem at all. I felt fine throughout.

You might consider this approach as well.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi ,

Thanks for your reply to my thread Andros

Sorry If i appear to asking the same quoestions but i just need to make sure i get this right, seem to have trouble this sinking into my brain as the change of conversions. if I order 1 grain tablets, could i start of with one grain then increase this slowley but cut the tablets in half so i go up to 1.5 grain, then 2 if needed etc Sorry does this make sense what im trying to say is If I ordered one grain of armour think you get a thousnd in a bottle , if I cut the tablet in half Will I still get the same result as half a grain even tho ive cut the tablet in half im worried that if I cut it, it will change the potent.

Thanks

Rach xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply to my thread Andros
> 
> ...


That is why it is important to know exactly what the med was and in this case it is Erfa. I have heard chatter that splitting Erfa is not a good idea; that there would be a consistancy problem.

May I recommend that you call the mfg. of Erfa and ask them? I call Forest Pharmaceuticals all the time. They have a hot line. Erfa should have one also.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Andros,

Yes it is erfa i am ordereing so its probably best not to split the tablets. However I was thinking of getting a 1/2 grain and taking that 3 times a day rather than buying 1 grain and 1/2 seperatley. Would that be ok to do that, then I can always reduce or increase depending on my symtoms and work my way up.

Thanks for all your help and advice.

Rach x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachy2009 said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Yes it is erfa i am ordereing so its probably best not to split the tablets. However I was thinking of getting a 1/2 grain and taking that 3 times a day rather than buying 1 grain and 1/2 seperatley. Would that be ok to do that, then I can always reduce or increase depending on my symtoms and work my way up.
> 
> ...


Are you under a doctor's care? I get the impression that you are not. That worries me.

Your doctor should be able to tell you what is best for you to do.

Let me know please. I only ask because I care.


----------



## rachy2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi andros,

As im in the UK we can not get armour (erfa) on prescruption but from lots of research I went to a top endo whos patients are all on Armour, she said she can not prescribe this to me but is willing to monitor me from when i start taking it.

So its guess work i suppose i jsut dont want to get the wrong dosage

Thanks

Rach x
p.s are you in the UK


----------

